# (JEU GRATUIT) World Taxi



## Infinite Dream Factory (3 Août 2012)

J'ai besoin de l'avis des gens voir ce qu'ils aiment ou ce qui pourrait être améliorer dans le jeu !

Pour l'occasion le jeu est maintenant 100% gratuit 

Aidez le chauffeur de taxi à sortir du stationnement. 

Faites le tour du monde avec les 6 différentes villes : (New-York, Québec, Tokyo, Paris, Los Angeles et Dubaï). 

60 tableaux différents pour chaque ville. Des heures de plaisir. 

Merci 

-http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/world-taxi-parking-traffic/id511732063?mt=8


----------

